# Norway Tippligaen 04-06 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 2, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
04 Oct 20:00 SK Brann - Haugesund FK 2.15 3.50 3.30 +173 SK Brann - Haugesund FK 
05 Oct 16:30 Viking FK - Sandnes Ulf 1.40 4.65 8.00 +171 Viking FK - Sandnes Ulf 
05 Oct 19:00 Stromsgodset - Valerenga IF 1.40 4.85 7.50 +176 Stromsgodset - Valerenga IF 
06 Oct 16:30 IK Start - Sarpsborg 1.70 3.80 5.00 +176 IK Start - Sarpsborg 
06 Oct 19:00 Lillestrom SK - Aalesunds FK 2.15 3.40 3.40 +168 Lillestrom SK - Aalesunds FK 
06 Oct 19:00 Odd Grenland - Sogndal IL 1.67 3.90 5.00 +176 Odd Grenland - Sogndal IL 
06 Oct 19:00 Molde FK - Tromso IL 1.50 4.60 6.00 +176 Molde FK - Tromso IL 
06 Oct 20:00 Rosenborg BK - Honefoss BK 1.25 6.00 12.00 +177


----------

